# Umbilicus cord



## MoccoMama (May 31, 2012)

When do lambs drop their umbilical cords? 
I have a 15 day old bottle lamb with a very stuck-on umbilical cord. When will he lose it?
Thanks!!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 31, 2012)

He'll lose it when it's ready to fall off.     Don't rush it or pull on it. It'll come off on its own, probably sooner rather than later.


----------



## SheepGirl (May 31, 2012)

X2.


----------



## Sheepshape (Oct 20, 2012)

I've had a couple who have had a little black dried up stump hanging around for over a month, but they eventually do fall off.


----------

